# Will 2 3/8" speaker depth fit in a 98 200sx door?



## mstoriva (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, first time posting. I just need to know if this depth is possible. I know I read on here the door depth is around 2" but I really want these speakers, if I have to get the next step down, which are 1 7/8" depth, to fit the doors I will and just put the ones I want in the back, but I'd rather have the same wattage all the way around.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Crutchfield: LCD TV, Car Stereo, Home Theater, Speakers, Digital Cameras should tell you the depth of speaker you can use.


----------



## mstoriva (Jun 30, 2010)

unless I am missing something, no it only tells me the depth of the stereo and size of the speakers, but thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Andrew123 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think J L audio 6x9 speaker are also perfect for 98 200sx doors.


----------

